# New Comic - What The Fuzz



## elenawing (Mar 27, 2011)

Just throwing my new comic out there! I'm pretty sure this is the place to do it. If not feel free to punch me.

_"Ever feel like your personality is...Overbearing?"

What The Fuzz is a gag comic featuring the adventures of a girl and her online personality come to life in the form of a giant - fox? dragon? Well it's blue, that's enough.

Expect copious amounts of Pepsi, non-blinking kittens and a menagerie of random!_

website:  http://elenawing.com/index.php?main=What The Fuzz
drunkduck: http://www.drunkduck.com/What_The_Fuzz/


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks nice, but try fixing the font to be more readable.


----------



## elenawing (Mar 27, 2011)

sure thing ^_^ thanks


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been reading this on your FA, it's cute. I liked the latest stuff with the NSFW ref sheets. 

Some constructive crit. I think you might consider breaking out with gestures a bit. It's much like a news strip where there's a lot of standing and talking, and it's not necessarily bad, but I think a bit more action when that is warranted would greatly improve the comic.


----------



## elenawing (Mar 27, 2011)

fay v - thankyou and i've definitely been considering this for the comic as well. With future 'story lines' I'm definitely planning much more dynamic posing and such ^^


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

good luck


----------



## roobait (Mar 27, 2011)

comic looks great so far 
the font changes frequently, but not a problem.


----------



## elenawing (Mar 27, 2011)

thankyou ! I'm in the midst of changing all the old comics to the standard font found in the most recent ones ^_^


----------

